# How to take Super DMZ



## PrinceK (Apr 19, 2012)

Going to get my feet wet by taking Super DMZ, original formula. How much of it to take daily and progressively and for how long? Can I just take it with nothing else?


----------



## AugustWest (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey Brother- first off im going to assume you are running the OLD formula, the 10mg SDrol/10mg DMZ one.

For the first day or two I say start out with 1, thats what I did but felt it wasnt working so by day 3 I was on 2 a day. The half-life is about 12 hours, so take one with breakfast and one with dinner to keep blood lvls the most stable.

On Cycle Support:  Make sure you run some sort of liver supp, I went with Advanced Cycle Support from IML. 4 pills/day, 2 w/ea SDMZ dose.
I also am running Male RX once daily and have added HCG @ 250iu x2/week  to keep the boys from getting shutdown and help with PCT.

PCT:  This is def needed, SDMZ shuts you down. Some will say run Clomid (im not cuz its harsh stuff) @ 100/75/50/50 or something like that.

I am personally going to be bridging into a Primo cut cycle so my PCT will be a little more aggressive.

A few things to note, Im on day 19 now. WATER WATER WATER. Im at about 2 gallons a day and should be getting more. Also you will bloat and maybe even gyno from the Superdrol, running an AI like aromasin is suggested, or snag some E Control RX from IML. Watch your diet, make sure its super clean and NO BOOZE.

Also I started getting bad back pumps from running so I was told to supplement Taurine and Potassium.

Take care of all that and youll be g2g. Enjoy it, stuff rly gets the job done.


----------



## PrinceK (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info AugustWest!

Can I not just take the SuperDMZ and nothing else? No PCT as well? What would be the ramifications in your opinion in doing that?


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 19, 2012)

August laid it all out perfectly.
You need some type of liver protection, as SDMZ is a methylated product. You also need to keep water intake high. Taurine will also help with back pumps, if they present themselves.
If you don't do a PCT, you're going to have a rough time recovering, and will lose more of your gains.
PCT helps you reboot your natural test production. If you skip that, you test levels are going to take a dump, which will affect you mentally and physically.


----------



## PrinceK (Apr 19, 2012)

What do you mean by rough time recovering?


----------



## hill450 (Apr 19, 2012)

Super dmz will shut you down some if not completely. Superdrol is a very serious oral steriod and you need to have a pct lined out if you're going to use it. You'll have a rough time because your body will be trying to figure out wtf you just did to it and it will raise estrogen while trying to bring test levels and your berries back online. Kind of a crude way to explain it but just pct. 

Get your hands on some legit clomid(clomiphene) and run it like this 100/50/50/50..100mg the first week of pct then 50mg the second week you get it surely. Oh yea and don't fuckin drink on pct either, comid can be liver toxic when drank with too.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 19, 2012)

^^^^


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 19, 2012)

SDMZ is a powerful steroid, make no mistake 

You will need to do a PCT or post cycle therapy to restart your natural testosterone production, this is very important when using any type of AAS. You need either a SERM like nolva or clomid and ideally you would also use aromasin though that may be unnecessary with a short run with a non-aromatizable steroid like sdmz. Run clomid @ 100mg a day for the first week of pct and then 50mg a day for 3 more weeks starting 24 hours after last sdmz capsule.

High water intake throughout, taurine might not be a bad idea as well. If your diet and training are good you will enjoy it


----------



## AugustWest (Apr 19, 2012)

PrinceK said:


> What do you mean by rough time recovering?



Well first off if you are asking this, Im assuming you are not familiar with Post Cycle Therapy? correct?

IMO if you are not familiar with it. I would hold off on the cycle before you understand SERMS, AI's etc. More research needs to be done.

But to answer your question in the most brief possible way

AAS cycles shut down the HPTA (hypothalamus-pituitary-testicular axis)  aka your bodies ability to naturally produce testosterone.  This is not a HUGE deal while on cycle (unless you have an active sex life or are trying to get the wife pregnant) but once you finish your cycle, holding onto all the gains you have made is hugely dependant on your bodies ability to recover and start producing it own test again.

Which is why I run HCG while on cycle. AAS shut off the LH and FSH signals to your testes. So they stop producing and begin shrinking eventually. If you testes havent gotten a signal they are much harder to start back up again. HCG sends a synthetic signal to your tests, telling them to keep producing, so a maintenance dose on cycle will help assist you into PCT making it easier for them to pick back up on their own.

Do yourself a favor and go to www.steroid.com   click on steroid profiles and read up on SERMs, AI's (ancilleries) HCG, Clomid, Nolva and do a google search for post cycle therapy. then come back with any more questions.


----------



## Bonesaw (May 4, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> SDMZ is a powerful steroid, make no mistake You will need to do a PCT or post cycle therapy to restart your natural testosterone production, this is very important when using any type of AAS. You need either a SERM like nolva or clomid and ideally you would also use aromasin though that may be unnecessary with a short run with a non-aromatizable steroid like sdmz. Run clomid @ 100mg a day for the first week of pct and then 50mg a day for 3 more weeks starting 24 hours after last sdmz capsule.High water intake throughout, taurine might not be a bad idea as well. If your diet and training are good you will enjoy it


how should you dose the aromasin on cycle? and should it continue into pct?  Thinking about running super dmz or just some superdrol.


----------



## Digitalash (May 4, 2012)

superdrol can't aromatize as far as I know so I would probably save aromasin for pct


----------



## 240PLUS (May 4, 2012)

I am very close to launching my Super DMZ run. For PCT, you said E-Control RX is all thats needed and/or Aromasin? I priced Aromasin for a pack of 20 tabs goes for 25 bucks tax, title, and tag. Does this sound like a good price for 20 tabs? If so, I almost good to go. Lemmeknow guys quick. I want to start my run.


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 4, 2012)

If this is your first run I would absolutely stick with 1 cap a day! If you have the OG version of it there are two very powerful steroids in it so 1 cap is more than enough for a first go. Providing your diet and training are in check you can easily put on a fairly dry 10lbs in 2-3 weeks at just that dose.

And pick up some Iron Mag Labs Cycle Support to run throughout no matter what. Minus the taurine it has EVERYTHING it it you will need and for all it has in it it costs next to nothing.

SD is a massive glyocogen loading AAS so to avoid hypo and to put the lbs on keep your carbs up high. I have done 700grams of carbs and at 220lbs with 8%bf I put on 9lbs in 2 weeks and dropped my bf another %.....and this was not by any means my first cycle so...

Not the best steroid IMO to pop your cherry with so to speak but highly effective for size gains. Beware, after you run SD, if you should continue to BB with enhancement, basically nothing is going to give you the same type of gains as fast! So take advantage of it while you can still find it

1 cap ed for 2-4 weeks

PCT should consist of Clomid and possibly Nolva depending on what you prefer.

For a short oral run like this I do mine

Clomid- 150/150/150/100/100/100/100 and then drop it down to 50mgs ed for another 2 weeks
Nolva- 20 for three weeks
Your choice of AI- I start it the second week and up the dose as you lower the dose of the SERM's and continue for 1 additional week after stopping ALL SERM's

Kinda overkill for some but if you wanna hold the weight you gained...... crucial!!!

Also I have gotten gyno a month after I did PCT from SD so keep an AI and nolva on hand incase.. Hope this helps


----------



## 240PLUS (May 5, 2012)

Awesome cant wait fir that Gyno!


----------



## Digitalash (May 5, 2012)

So called "rebound" gyno after pct seems to be the only kind that happens with sd, anyone know what causes that exactly?


----------



## Bonesaw (May 5, 2012)

how to prevent?


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 5, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> So called "rebound" gyno after pct seems to be the only kind that happens with sd, anyone know what causes that exactly?


Yes sir.that is the only type I have ever seen and have gotten it myself 2 months after my last dose and a full month+ after an aggressive pct...

The standing theory on it is that sd can lower your estrogen into the single digits so down the road after pct once your test levels have gotten back up to par and you aren't taking anything as far as an ai your estro levels spike again to compete with the levels of test you have...

IDK.....it's confusing to me..I think it may have something more to do with progesterone than anything else. People get gyno from anadrol and it's a dht based steroid that "shouldn't" aromatizse....that is one of the oldest steroids still out there and it's not understood what causes gyno from that so we may never know... plus with sd now banned and never used in medicine with any decent studies done on it.....?


Bonesaw said:


> how to prevent?


The only way I have been able to prevent it for the most part is to run it with test at the start of the cycle so I'm still on the T, an ai and nolva for several months after I have stopped the sd.


----------



## overburdened (May 6, 2012)

Hate4TheWeak said:


> If this is your first run I would absolutely stick with 1 cap a day! If you have the OG version of it there are two very powerful steroids in it so 1 cap is more than enough for a first go. Providing your diet and training are in check you can easily put on a fairly dry 10lbs in 2-3 weeks at just that dose.
> 
> And pick up some Iron Mag Labs Cycle Support to run throughout no matter what. Minus the taurine it has EVERYTHING it it you will need and for all it has in it it costs next to nothing.
> 
> ...



ya, even though you are pissing every 2 min, your crazy ass somehow puts on 15+lbs EVERY time you run that stuff....   shit, 4 days of it is enough for my liver to throw in the towel and say fuck it.... can't handle this stuff!!!!


----------



## overburdened (May 6, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> So called "rebound" gyno after pct seems to be the only kind that happens with sd, anyone know what causes that exactly?



I would venture to guess that sd binds at the aromatase enzyme, but doesn't aromatize... structurally, it should have horrendous binding capabilities to AR, SHGB, etc... so probably on enzyme too.... then, as it clears your system, unbinds from all  receptors, SHBG, aromatase... the aromatase is free to start aromatizing whatever it can in your body...   ???? maybe???  it is, in itself non aromatizing


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 6, 2012)

overburdened said:


> ya, even though you are pissing every 2 min, your crazy ass somehow puts on 15+lbs EVERY time you run that stuff....   shit, 4 days of it is enough for my liver to throw in the towel and say fuck it.... can't handle this stuff!!!!


It's cause you don't take it rectally like I told you to bro!!! Less liver stress and better gains... Heavy turn me on to it.. He's always getting me to shove stuff up my ass. idk, I think he has a touch of teh gehy??


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 6, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I would venture to guess that sd binds at the aromatase enzyme, but doesn't aromatize... structurally, it should have horrendous binding capabilities to AR, SHGB, etc... so probably on enzyme too.... then, as it clears your system, unbinds from all  receptors, SHBG, aromatase... the aromatase is free to start aromatizing whatever it can in your body...   ???? maybe???  it is, in itself non aromatizing


Best theory I've heard on it^


----------

